# I can't attach more documents! :(



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been uploading evidence and haven't gone over board, but when trying to attach my Form 888's it comes up with error message!! Will it matter if I upload them under my husbands file name? I didn't realise there was a file limit  now I'm worried I haven't uploaded enough evidence, I'd have been more picky with it had I known.


"Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached. Processing has been finalised for Filename. You are no longer permitted to attach documents to this applicant."


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Go to the right hand side and click on attachment and you can continue adding from there


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah that's what I tried and then it came up with that error message, I can upload them under my husband's file name but I wasn't sure if that would start to confuse things :/


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmmm strange. Check to see if it still attaches them. I remember mine had something similar but still attached. Also I believe others that had it just waited till the next day or the following day and they could add more.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait wait... processing has been finalised? Go back to where your list of applications are. Does your application say "submitted," "in progress," or "finalised?"


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It's most probably what Mish said... that you can try adding more tomorrow. I don't want to get your hopes up for what is probably absolutely nothing, but that "processing has been finalised" made me think of the verbiage they use when the visa was approved - which is "finalised."


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Strange wording, it's almost as if they thought of every scenario why you wouldn't be able to upload a document and put up a generic message to cover it. 

Not the end of the world, if you can still upload items under your husband's name you can put them on there, to avoid any confusion I would upload a little word doc with a memo telling the case officer why you've done it. If the technical problem doesn't get resolved you can always email the documents to the case officer.

I would always recommend trying to keep things concise. PDF documents can be quickly optimised and combined to keep things grouped together. The system steers applicants towards uploading each and every separate document type individually but I really don't think that benefits either the applicant or the case officer.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

I did my best to keep similar things in the same PDF document as I read on here somewhere it was best to do that, I tried again today and it let me upload two more documents before the error message came again. I wonder if you can only do so many documents at a time. It's definitely stil only in progress. My UK police check has yet to come back and my medical is still being finalised (I hope) plus hubby has to finish his form. I've just added most important things first, everything else I have is extra so if I am asked for more I have it and can email it. 

Seriously struggling with form 80....I've just realised how bad my life has been haha moving around to so many different schools and then I was in and out of jobs, I really don't look like the kind of person who knows how to settle, really hoping it doesn't go against me


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nah, LouElla, it won't. No need to worry about that.  Adam's advice is good - upload the rest in the Sponsor's section?


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Adam Grey said:


> Strange wording, it's almost as if they thought of every scenario why you wouldn't be able to upload a document and put up a generic message to cover it.
> 
> Not the end of the world, if you can still upload items under your husband's name you can put them on there, to avoid any confusion I would upload a little word doc with a memo telling the case officer why you've done it. If the technical problem doesn't get resolved you can always email the documents to the case officer.
> .


Hi

I've seen people mention uploading memo's/notes to explain something to the case officer as mentioned here - where would you actually attach such a document though? eg. if you wanted to explain one of the answers on the applicants application - where would you actually attach this explanation? I can't see a suitable heading. Is there some kind of heading such as ''further information''?

thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I uploaded a cover letter with my visa application and I think I attached it as simply "Other" or something like that. It's been a while and the categories may have changed.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

I can see plenty of Óthers'underneath other headings, but none of the main headings seem appropriate. There's something called 'No Documents'but I'm not sure what that ones meant to be used for. I'll keep looking and just stick it somewhere I suppose. thanks Maggie


----------

